# pellet guns



## scottjes000 (Jan 26, 2007)

has any one shot a duck with a pellet gun


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

Don't do it. I know of people shooting ducks with .22lr's and not being able to take them down. A pellet gun is just torturing the ducks. Stick with the 12 guage.


----------



## scottjes000 (Jan 26, 2007)

What if you hit it in the head with a 22 cal pelletgun going800 fps


----------



## daley_smith4 (Jan 31, 2007)

I have been with a budy and he had one of those pellet guns from Cabelas that break in half to pump it had a nice scope and we killed a coot with four body shots. I think it would be tough because we were at about 20 yards and it didn't fly. If it would have flown we never would have got it


----------



## scottjes000 (Jan 26, 2007)

I have a 3-9 power scope and I think if I hit it in the head it should work

I wonce almost caught a coot we thaught it was a wounded bluebill so my dad drove me up to it in our boat and I almost grabbed it


----------



## scottjes000 (Jan 26, 2007)

dd


----------



## Robert A. Langager (Feb 22, 2002)

What you are doing is illegal and is called poaching. Is duck season even still in where you're at?


----------



## scottjes000 (Jan 26, 2007)

dont be such a hard ***


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

hes not thats illegal nonetheless you cant shoot federal waterfowl with rifles, pellet guns, and anything else besides a shotgun that can be no bigger than a 10 gauge! :eyeroll:


----------



## Robert A. Langager (Feb 22, 2002)

scottjes000 said:


> dont be such a hard a$$


Is that what you are going to tell the game warden when he cites you for being a dumb ***?

Are ducks still in season in you locale?

Please tell me that you were at least man enough to clean it and eat it.


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

You know what would be REALLY hard a$$? If a federal warden would track your URL through this web site (yeah, they really can!) and show up at your home, take your pellet gun away from you and spank you with it. You've already admitted to a federal waterfowl violation, maybe two. Don't push it kid. :******:


----------



## Robert A. Langager (Feb 22, 2002)

Duck season is closed in Washington state too. That should count for a state violation as well.


----------



## snowhunter23 (Mar 2, 2005)

god i hate it when people poach and do stupid things such as shoot a duck with a pellet gun. I find it illegal and totally unsportsman like :******:


----------



## sugerfree (Feb 17, 2007)

http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/forums/vie ... 009#283009

here you go, all the info you need.


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

i hope you get a huge a$$ fine


----------



## Ridge Nelson (Jan 19, 2006)

scottjes000 said:


> I just shot a drake mallard today in the neck at 30yds with a crow mag and it died just as fast as if I was using a shotgun


 :withstupid:

A migratory waterfowl out of season with an illegal form of harvest.....

I'd like to see what that fine amounts to, and how long you will be losing your hunting rights.

:eyeroll:


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

and how long he goes to jail/juvie


----------



## Ridge Nelson (Jan 19, 2006)

> Your a stupid f$$$ for posting that on an actual hunting sight your just feeding the animal rights activists with more things that make hunters look bad.
> 
> if your going to hunt do it humanly and dont take joy from wathing animals die


:withstupid: :withstupid:

Now isnt this irronic. I found this in scottjes000 's post history. Have you ever heard the saying " the pot calling the kettle black" ???


----------



## younghunter (Dec 17, 2006)

there are seasons and limits and all the other crap for a reason not for (people) to break them. yea peope dont consider people hunters if they go around doing crap illegally bragging on it. Wish u would get a huge fine wake u up. If people like u wouldnt do that stuff hunters wouldnt need game wrdens and all the other people and laws. And we'd probaly be none as people that do goodd for this country not as poeple that go around breaking laws killing innocinet animals. By the way i dont see u shotting a duck in the neck at thirty yds so id say u broke the law by no tlettin git fly now thats what really makes me mad u could lest give it a chance!!!


----------



## mallardrocker (Nov 29, 2006)

funny how that guy hasnt said much since he is a fraeking idiot ur lucky iwasnt there and probably half of this website cause it woul dnot have been pretty.... U DONT DO THAT and you cant be stupid enough to admit... Get a life


----------



## 308 (Jul 10, 2007)

:******:


----------

